# Reviews on 2017 superdutys.



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Looking at switching over to the ford world. How are you guys liking them so far, are there any issues that you are aware of or things ford is working on at the moment. 

I'll be putting a western mvp3 on the front as well as a boss vbx8000. 

Post some pics of your set ups as well!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Also how does the adaptive cruise control work with a plow on.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mine is the Platinum Ultimate Edition, everything works as it should with the exception of the pre-collision cuz the plow blocks the radar unit. I was really surprised how well lane detection worked with the plow and the snow


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Man that looks Good! 

I have the same plow as you. 
Have you noticed a improvement in the turning radius? I'm looking at getting a cclb 

Also how useful is the 360 camera


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

BRL1 said:


> Also how does the adaptive cruise control work with a plow on.


No, it will not, the AR has to see the road, This issue is driving the aftermarket bumper folks nuts, they are coming up with relocation kits, but it's a pain. Wouldn't think a guy would need cruise when a plow was on anyway?


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

scottr said:


> No, it will not, the AR has to see the road, This issue is driving the aftermarket bumper folks nuts, they are coming up with relocation kits, but it's a pain. Wouldn't think a guy would need cruise when a plow was on anyway?


No I wouldn't. I'm mainly wondering if all that stuff can be turned off easily so the truck doesn't freak out with a plow on.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Perhaps I should have been a little more clear, the pre-collision is the radar unit used in the adaptive cruise control. It works in conjunction with the the camera mounted in the front windshield. The lane detection still works

The 360 camera has come in useful, especially on the driver's front corner on with the swing while backing.

I really like the camera mounted over the bed, and being able to zoom.

The turning is no better perhaps even worse since my WB is 4 in longer then my previous four CCSB. This is my 5th trouble free 6.7..... With that being said as far as warranty work on this one, they did a transmission recall, and replace the fuel tank cuz it was the wrong size a couple of weeks ago. I did break the headlight adjustment after the lift, Ford covered at $1,200 replacement under warranty.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

107,000 km on my 2017 F550 in 6 months time. It hasn't missed a beat and has not had less than 25,000 pounds on it's back save for when it is going for routine service. My 2013 F450 was long miled out at 670,000km, went through 3 turbos, a radiator and a water pump. All turbos were under warranty. Truck now has a Blizzard sander in it for occasional winter use.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow. And I thought Pat put a ton of miles on his trucks. 66k in 6 months.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

[ Those headlights ]

i think im starting to like them.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Broncslefty7 said:


> [ Those headlights ]
> 
> i think im starting to like them.


Yea i like them too. Unfortunately you can only get the quad beam headlights with the lariat ultimate package or higher.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

For what it's worth, I think the defrost / wiper park location is very poor on these rigs, my 2018 F350 builds ice on the wipers when parked and even when on high, full heat, on defrost, just a little snow that melts on the windshield at a stop light will freeze in the upper left side when you hit the wipers for a single or double swipe to clear. This was at about 4 degrees above zero ( F )


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

On my old 2015 F250 , I raised my wiper arms on the spline . Looks terrible but I do not care and much better for not freezing .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

scottr said:


> For what it's worth, I think the defrost / wiper park location is very poor on these rigs, my 2018 F350 builds ice on the wipers when parked and even when on high, full heat, on defrost, just a little snow that melts on the windshield at a stop light will freeze in the upper left side when you hit the wipers for a single or double swipe to clear. This was at about 4 degrees above zero ( F )


I'll never understand the lack of a heated windshield or wiper parking area on any truck.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

SHAWZER said:


> On my old 2015 F250 , I raised my wiper arms on the spline . Looks terrible but I do not care and much better for not freezing .


That's a good idea and I assume they don't over travel and hit the A-pillar ?


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll never understand the lack of a heated windshield or wiper parking area on any truck.


Your right Mark, with all the tech these days. On the same note ( I'm venting now ) I had a 2015 GMC truck in my shop for a lighting up-grade, truck has the OEM projector headlights, I have never seen such poor headlights in a truck and being a 2015 there's no reason. As I looked into it, turns out there's a class action law suit over it and GM has a TSB out to upgrade the bulbs and re-flash the BCM to push more current / voltage to the headlamps. It's nuts. OK, off my soap box.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BRL1 said:


> Yea i like them too. Unfortunately you can only get the quad beam headlights with the lariat ultimate package or higher.


I think you meant to say LED on the Lariat ultimate packages and higher, Quads are the base headlights.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> I think you meant to say LED on the Lariat ultimate packages and higher, Quads are the base headlights.


Yes quad beam led


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Wow. And I thought Pat put a ton of miles on his trucks. 66k in 6 months.


Mine is at 20K, just a year this week, my 550 is 32K and picked that up in March, didn't really starting driving much til May.

I mostly used my van here town, 390K.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Aren't they due for a total redue of the Super Doody...I see a bunch running around here in Detoilet all covered up and with funky paint jobs


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Defcon 5 said:


> Aren't they due for a total redue of the Super Doody...I see a bunch running around here in Detoilet all covered up and with funky paint jobs


2017 is the all new body style. You might be seeing the new gm med duty ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Or RAM, both going to be raising the bar for 2019.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice truck!


----------



## BillyM83 (Jan 27, 2017)

Just made the switch from Chevy to Ford F-250 and love it so far. The first thing I noticed was that Ford's turning radius compared to chevy is far superior. Just need it to snow a little here in Northern Illinois so I can use this plow


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 23, 2005)

I got upgraded from a 2013 Chevy 3500HD srw, 6L, 4:10 gears to a 2017 F350 srw, 6.2L 4:30 gears. It is a night and day difference!! In the summer the truck is outfitted with tool boxes and tows a 15000 lb sewer cleaner on an almost daily basis, in the winter is has a 8ft Hiniker plow and a Vbox spreader. 

The Chevy was a slug at best when towing or pushing snow up hill, granted Fords 6.2l doesn’t have the power of a diesel but it has got TONS more usable power than the doggy GM 6.0L and also gets better mileage! The Ford also handles the weight much better than the Chevy. With a full spreader the Chevy was riding on the bump stops, with roughly the same load the F350 has around 2” before hitting the bump stops and with a heaping load there is still about 3/4” before the bump stops.

I really like the new alumiduty trucks, I like it so much I am looking for a F250 for my next personal truck.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Didn't the 2017s turning radius get worse on the SD's? I believe the CCLB got quite a bit worse.


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

2017 Ford F-250 Super Duty lariat package loaded had a Fisher XV2 installed Thursday and love plowing with this truck I will never go back to a straight blade again !!!


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

dieseld said:


> Didn't the 2017s turning radius get worse on the SD's? I believe the CCLB got quite a bit worse.


The front end geometry stayed the same and the turning degree of the wheels stayed the same, but the wheelbase was stretched about 4 inches to accommodate larger cabs. It did get slightly worse, but not many people have even been able to notice. It is still better than pre 05 leaf sprung trucks


----------



## reedo (Jan 2, 2014)

I noticed just a slightly worse turning radius in the 18’s compared to the 13 I came from. Nothing to complain about though. As far as the rest of the truck these new Super Duty trucks are really nice. I got my first diesel this time around and I can’t believe I waited this long. It’s a completely different truck compared to the 6.2 gas trucks.


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6 (Oct 21, 2010)

Always ran GM and picked up a Ford this year, with the largest contributing factor being the aluminum body. Gotta say that Ford blows GM out of the water when it comes to in vehicle technology. I really like GM trucks, but the new ones just don't do it for me aesthetically, and are just priced out of the realm of reality imo. This fully optioned XLT was basically a few dollars more than a base Chevy. 40k for hand crank windows in 2017, c'mon.

[URL=http://s686.photobucket.com/user/Light_Em_Up_LS2/media/61F964CA-C8DF-4AD2-B41D-74720C043B4B.jpeg.html]


----------



## JFR3 (Jul 30, 2014)

Defcon 5 said:


> Aren't they due for a total redue of the Super Doody...I see a bunch running around here in Detoilet all covered up and with funky paint jobs


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I disagree on the turn radius. In my opinion the turn radius is noticebly better in my new 17.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Bought my 2018 home today, plow stuff on, backrack, jagoff lights, new LED headlights, leveling kit plus a few other things.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Now headed to KC for a minute. 2017 250 was problem free, [email protected] traded last feb. My 2017 550 has 50K, trouble free and some heavy loaded, max was 45K so far.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Am I the only one that thinks the safety chain hook hole setup in hitch on the 2017/2018 is absolutely idiotic? I've tried to get used to it, but I've got a couple smaller trailers that have little hooks, and the damn things won't even hook to the hitch. 

Olddog's clevices in the hook holes made me think of it. And it pissed me off today when I hooked it to our fert trailer to move it out of the way.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I spy the rape van...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I spy the rape van...


Get your mind oot of the gutter.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Am I the only one that thinks the safety chain hook hole setup in hitch on the 2017/2018 is absolutely idiotic? I've tried to get used to it, but I've got a couple smaller trailers that have little hooks, and the damn things won't even hook to the hitch.
> 
> Olddog's clevices in the hook holes made me think of it. And it pissed me off today when I hooked it to our fert trailer to move it out of the way.


Yea, they suck. That's why I have cheaters.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I spy the rape van...


Going undercover......lol


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Get your mind oot of the gutter.


Stop using MJD lines...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

1olddogtwo said:


> Yea, they suck. That's why I have cheaters.


I've been threatening to put clevices on mine but my worry is Captain jerk of the DOT super troopers won't like that in a roadside check or heaven forbid an accident.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Where's your IFTA sticker??


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Where's your IFTA sticker??


I got my travel papers.....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

1olddogtwo said:


> I got my travel papers.....
> 
> View attachment 180575


As many states as you're in and as many times as you're there wouldn't the sticker be easier than trip permits?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah, but u would have to registered as a truck that's over 26001 in order to get a appointed plate, I have the right DL, but many in the company don't. In large event, I need to put other people into it to drive, delivery stuff, etc. That trip and fuel was only 50 bucks with a weight of 45K.

I make a call, they have all the info on file and I have it 5 mins later for any state.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

1olddogtwo said:


> My 2017 550 has 50K, trouble free and some heavy loaded, *max was 45K so far*.


You have to try harder Pat! Those are weak numbers. 



John_DeereGreen said:


> Where's your IFTA sticker??


Right next to the log book.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I love my truck. Here's with a







wideout I just picked up.


----------



## Bmoorefield (Dec 13, 2010)

I picked up a 2017 model earlier this year. I have always been a Chevy guy but the new Fords are really nice, and the aluminum bed helped influence my decision. Unfortunately, my truck didnt have the plow prep package. How heavy of a plow can I put on the front of this truck without getting serious sagging? Looking to make my purchase in the next month.


----------



## JFR3 (Jul 30, 2014)

Love mine, plows great, just need better tires.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

I didn't know you guys were still talking about these but I got mine back in June and I have 10k on it now. I absolutely love it, so much better than Gm it's crazy.

I got the mount sitting in the shop waiting to be put on once it starts cooling down.


----------



## Bmoorefield (Dec 13, 2010)

JFR3 said:


> Love mine, plows great, just need better tires.
> View attachment 183829
> View attachment 183830


Does your truck have the plow prep package? And what does the truck look like with the plow up position? 
This is my first ford and I am trying to decide if I will need to add heavy duty coil springs or a leveling kit to help with the added weight of the plow. 
All of my GM's needed something to support the extra weight.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Bmoorefield said:


> All of my GM's needed something to support the extra weight.


When you buy a real truck and not a girly man IFS equipped truck, you don't need to have helpers to overcome the shortfalls...


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Bmoorefield said:


> Does your truck have the plow prep package? And what does the truck look like with the plow up position?
> This is my first ford and I am trying to decide if I will need to add heavy duty coil springs or a leveling kit to help with the added weight of the plow.
> All of my GM's needed something to support the extra weight.


No worries just pick what you want. You wont have an issue.


----------

